# 2yrs ago today



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i had to help my 15yr old male cat Sadie over the bridge. he was an interesting cat and a big lover very well behaved and i swear he was so smart i could tell him something and he did it i miss him so much i don't have a pic on the net becuse i didn't have a dig cam till after he was gone  i will try and scan a few pics of him to post. he didn't like the dogs but was always gentle. we tried to tell him to use his claws and the dogs would learn but he would only whack them on the head with out claws it was cute. he looked at you cross eyed if you had food he was a begger lol. he didn't like change if you moved anything he would have to slowly enter the room and sniff everything but after he was fine. and as of his name poor Sadie always got called a girl becuse of it here's the story when i was young a friend of mine was moving they had a kitten and the just rescued a dog her parents told her they could only take one or the other with them on the move and we couldn't take the dog so she let us have the kitten they named him Sadie becuse he had nipples and thought that ment he was a girl lol well as soon as we got him we knew he was a boy but he already new his name so we kept it and he didn't seem to mind lol he was a guard dog at first he used to growl when any one came to the door and he played fetch but after we got are first dog he stopped growling at the door and left it to the dogs lol he had a love hate relationship to the dog. sorry this is so long. i will always love Sadie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadie sounds like a wonderful cat and it's obvious how much you love him and still miss him. You gave him a great, long life. :angel


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

ok in the first pic bunny also a male cat who passed about 9yrs ago is on the left sadie is on the right and here is just a pic of sadie.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They're both beautiful - is Sadie on the right?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oops - we posted at the same time, but I was correct! Sadie was handsome! I love him on the stove! He looks warm and comfortable.


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

actually it was a dryer and we feed him on there till he could no longer jump he had a limp for a yr and all the vets i took him to said there was nothing wrong it was just arthritis the vets around were i live suck they didnt even give him anything for pain but he seemed pretty happy till the end any ways. he had bad teeth to he had to have a few removed when i got him i was really young so dental health for cats i had no clue at the time and i know that being young that i made a lot of mistakes with him but he was a really good cat.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sadie had a great life with you and I'm sure he's looking after you guys


----------

